# Training Books/DvD's?



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,
Im currently serving in Afghanistan, and planning to get a puppy once I return to usa. I trained my dobe 'Turnen' many years ago in SchH I, but didnt use any resources other than my local SchH Club.
I thought I could spend my time wisely here in advance to bookup my skills in the sport prior to obtaining the new puppy. So far I have purchased

Amazon.com: Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods (Howell reference books) (9780876057315): Susan Barwig, Stewart Hilliard: Books

and






(still waiting for them to arrive)

My question is, what other books might be recommended so that *I* wont limit my dogs future in SchH (i suspect that was more the reason my dobe only made it through SchH I). 
Also I saw some interesting DVD's located at the Leerburgs website, but they are 40$ each. I'm not saying they arent all worth 40$ but maybe someone could point me at a few that would benefit me the most?

To help out, im intending to purchase a Czech from Earnhardt Kennels in NC. (Once I have made my visit there and looked around- as i wont buy from someone i havent personally checked out), and my goals in order importance are:

1) Home companion
2) general obedience
3) SchH I--> III

Thanks in advance,

SSG Fraiser


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I love for books "Der Schutzhund" along with "Training the Behavior" I have watched some of Ed Frawleys videos and have not blown away with them for the cost these were his own and not the ones he did with either Bernhard Flinks or Michael Ellis. I have bought Ivan Balbanov videos and like them better.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The only help I can provide would be this:

Ivan Balabanov is something like a 7-time world champion in Schutzhund competitions. You can find his accomplishments here. Though I have not yet watched them, he offers a video series that comes with high reviews. You can find the series here. I just picked up the first two videos in the series from a seller here on this forum and am excited to watch them.

As to Leerburg- I just bought my first Leerburg DVD a couple days ago, and popped it in last night to watch for the first time. I got the "Power of Marker Training" dvd. The audio and video quality are good, but the guy has no focus. He takes tangents all the time, and has difficulty making a solid point. One example is that he stated that it was important to vary which hand a food reward comes from after giving the mark. To make his point, he talked about Pavlov and the fact that the dogs started to drool after the dinner bell rang. How that has _anything_ to do with providing food rewards from alternating hands- I have no clue. There were numerous places I've noticed so far where he tried to make a point using some seemingly totally unrelated idea. So far, I have not learned much from it (I'm about half way through). I will say it successfully put me to sleep though...  There were other places where the editing is seriously screwed up. Scenes where he took two or three takes to say a phrase were literally repeated back to back! haha! Would I buy another Leerburg DVD? So far- no. It doesn't mean you can't learn from it, but for $40- I expected more.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The Barwig and Hilliard book is very much a primer for those unfamiliar with SchH, and also quite out of date. Probably not something you'd get a lot of value out of, especially as you've done this before.

Advanced SchH is pretty decent.

I also like and recommend Raiser's "Der Schutzhund", Patterson's "Training the Behavior" (the tracking section in particular), and Shelia Booth's "Purely Positive".

Video wise, the Michael Ellis vids from Leerburg are exceptional. Production values and editing could use work, typical of any Leerburg videos, but the information is excellent. I'd highly recommend those despite some of the production flaws and pricetag. They are worth it. The Balabanov vids are good too and production values are much higher, but of the two I prefer the Ellis stuff and also think it is a much beter program overall.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to Dogwise.com

This book, 'Training in Drive' was recommended to me many times. I'm going to order it in the next week or two.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Training in Drive with Dildei and Booth is good, though IMO Booth's "Purely Positive" is better. Same basic training concepts, but more comprehensive and in depth. Not as SchH specific, but frankly one doesn't need it SchH specific to get the general concepts and ideas and put them into practice. Though wouldn't hurt to buy and read both.


----------



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Chris and everyone for your recommendations. Ive taken them to heart and ordered Raiser's "Der Schutzhund", Patterson's "Training the Behavior" (the tracking section in particular), and Shelia Booth's "Purely Positive".

My wifes' main focus will be basic obedience and control. She isnt entirely sold on SchH just yet (give me time to introduce her to it), but she is very interested in being involved in basic training and handling techniques. My next question is: *What other books would go along with shelia booth's "purely positive"? or is that an 'all you need' kind of book?*

We are holding off on the DVD's just yet, but probably will acquire the ellis series as soon as we devour these books.

And Chris, I looked all around your website, and i must say you have an amazing program for your puppies development. Even if other breeders are out there doing this, they dont convey it quite as concisely as you do. Excellent I must say, too bad I dont live near MI or id be very tempted to come get a pup from you when the time comes.


----------

